# Tiger barb problem



## winslow16 (Feb 27, 2019)

I have have an issue with my tiger barbs fin nipping at my newest addition to the 75g tank. Ill post what i have in the order i bought them.
2 black convicts
2 bumblee bee cichlids
pleco
salvini
12 tiger barbs
Newest fish is about a 3.5-4in green terror

all of the other fish get along fine and have been together for over a month now but not long after the green terror went in yesterday the tiger barbs started nipping at his back fin.
I will see whats going on by the time i get done work today and decide from there. I was thinking possibly removing the barbs and putting them in a couple gallon container for a few hours with some tank water and see if that helps. anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## winslow16 (Feb 27, 2019)

one other question. i was thinking about getting a 10 gallon tank to use for a hospital tank since all my fish are still relatively small... under 4in... wasnt going to use as substrate and was only going to run a 10 sponge filter my question is i have a fluval Q2 pump that i run an air disk on would that be too powerful to run the 10g sponge filter also?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You have combined aggressive SA and CA cichlids (salvini, green terror and convicts) with super aggressive African cichlids (bumble bee). Nothing good is going to come of this.


----------

